# Struggles and Support > Mental Health in the media >  >  "To This Day" - Shane Koyczan

## Member11

> To This Day is a project based on a spoken word poem written by Shane Koyczan called "To This Day", to further explore the profound and lasting impact that bullying can have on an individual.
> 
> Giant Ant worked with Shane to develop this call for submissions and which we pushed to our network and the broader animation community. 86 animators and motion artists donated their time and brought their unique styles to 20 second segments that we threaded into one fluid voice. This collaborative volunteer effort demonstrates what a community of caring individuals are capable of when they come together.

----------


## nemmm3

This is one of my most favourite things!

----------

